# Hi Guys, considering a TT mk1



## bodhi808 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi There
Just joined up as this looks like a well run forum.
My missus is going to be looking at TTs (225 coupe) within a month or so and as she's got no idea about one end of an engine from another, i thought i'd do some reading up for her. Plus I fully intend to enjoy it to it's full potential  
I've currently got a celica GT4 which I've got the engine out of at the moment so I'm fairly handy with spanners, but the audi world is a new one to me.
Could somebody point me in the direction of a buyers guide at all? I've seached on here, but everyone's links in the past point to a topic that no longer exists unfortunately.
I'm aware of the dash problems and the different variants of the model. How do you check if it's a UK or euro import? I gather this has a bearing on audi replacing faulty dash units? Also gather that cambelts should be changed far earlier than audi recomendations. What sort of cost is this?
Many thanks in advance for any help and advice you can offer.
Look forward to finding out about these machines.
Chris


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome cam belt water pump and belt adjuster should all be replaced at 60k of 5 years max a good VAG indi garage should charge about £350 
here is another good site you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the world of TT's


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome 2 Non Stop Mods once you join this forum


----------

